# Guest Rewards Roomette



## TrainLoverJoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it difficult to change reservation dates if you used your guest rewards to pay for a roomette?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 25, 2012)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> Is it difficult to change reservation dates if you used your guest rewards to pay for a roomette?


No, not if there is space available on the train you want.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

All you have to do is call AGR and make the change,


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 25, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> All you have to do is call AGR and make the change,


How about if you already received your tickets from AGR and want to change your itinerary? I have never been in this situation but recall hearing that you would have to send your tickets back to AGR before proceeding with the process you just explained.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Jun 25, 2012)

I have never talked to AGR, I've always done all my reserving and canceling online. (But of course I will if I have to.)

Does anyone know what would happen if I canceled online? Would my points go right back to my account immediately or would there be a time lapse.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

If your tickets have already been printed, I do believe you do have to send them back. But if you have enough points in your account at the time, you can make a new res at that time. Otherwise you have to wait until the points are redeposited - which may take 2 weks or longer!






That is why we advise people not to print out their tickets until necessary - like the day of travel. If they are not printed, the cancelled points go right back into your account instantly!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> I have never talked to AGR, I've always done all my reserving and canceling online. (But of course I will if I have to.)
> 
> Does anyone know what would happen if I canceled online? Would my points go right back to my account immediately or would there be a time lapse.


That's a neat trick, since its impossible to book sleeper travel using points online.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Ryan said:


> TrainLoverJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I have never talked to AGR, I've always done all my reserving and canceling online. (But of course I will if I have to.)
> ...


Oh.....good to know! (obviously I've never had enough points to use up until now....) . I was wondering if I should be absolutely sure of my dates before reserving, but I guess it's no big deal to change if I need to. Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

Ryan said:


> 1340643900[/url]' post='375741']
> 
> 
> TrainLoverJoy said:
> ...


I agree. You can only book AGR awards online for coach (not involving connections) and Acela travel. Anything else (including sleeper awards) *MUST* be done by phone with AGR!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> Oh.....good to know! (obviously I've never had enough points to use up until now....) . I was wondering if I should be absolutely sure of my dates before reserving, but I guess it's no big deal to change if I need to. Thanks


Yep, it's easy as pie, _*as long as you haven't printed the tickets yet*_.

Once you print the tickets, the process gets much more cumbersome.


----------



## PaulM (Jul 4, 2012)

A couple of year ago, I had to print tickets a few days early because I was boarding at an unstaffed, un-quicktraked station. I then had to rebook for a day later because the train was cancelled. The reservation part was easy. But the Denver agent couldn't penetrate the system to print new tickets despite trying his best for over an hour. He finally made out an old-fashioned hand printed ticket. So my advice is get to a staffed station in plenty of time; and bring reading material.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, there is a very precise sequence of steps that the agent must follow exactly or they will not be able to exchange the tickets. And many fail at the point where they have to scan the barcode of the existing tickets, which in turn voids them and releases the new tickets. They have to actually scan them twice, once early on and once right at the end, but most fail to scan them a second time for some reason.

Of course all of that will become moot when eTicketing goes live soon.


----------

